# Eclipse EMF.



## Guest (27. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

was für Bücher/Tutorials/Webseiten zu EMF könnt ihr empfehlen?  ???:L 
Insbesondere interessiert mich die Code- und Diagramm-Generierung aus eCore/UML2 Model heraus. Speziell das Schreiben 
eigener Templates und die Model-Transformation, den die vordefinierten Templates grausamen Code produzieren.

Das hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/0131425420 scheint recht alt zu sein (Erscheinungsdatum 2003), 
so dass es sicherlich nicht mehr zum aktuellen Stand von EMF passt.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Dez 2007)

Es ist schon wahr, das Buch ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Derzeit arbeiten Marcelo und Dave an der zweiten Auflage. Erscheinungstermin war für Januar geplant, aber der Termin wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht gehalten werden können.
Bis dahin kann ich dir nur die Resourcen auf der Eclipse Seite empfehlen.
Wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, wende dich an die Newsgroup. Dort wirst du feststellen, dass du in Projektleiter Ed Merks einen engagierten und hoch kompetenten Ansprechpartner hast.


----------



## Guest (28. Dez 2007)

Alles klar, danke. :toll: Dann warte ich noch auf die neue Version des Buchs. Hoffentlich wird es so gut 
wie "Building Commercial-Quality Plug-Ins" von Eric Clayberg und Dan Rubel. Es ist z.Z. nicht so eilig, 
wollte mich nur in dieses Thema einarbeiten.


----------



## vogella (30. Jan 2008)

Ansonsten  gibt es hier ein EMF Tutorial:

http://www.vogella.de/articles/EclipseEMF/article.html


----------

